
Ask HN: How will software contractors be impacted by recent changes to CA AB5? - imtavi
California AB2257 [1], which is in effect immediately as of September 4, is a substantial revision [2] to CA AB5. Does anyone know how these new changes will impact software contractors?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leginfo.legislature.ca.gov&#x2F;faces&#x2F;billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201920200AB2257<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.calpeculiarities.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;09&#x2F;08&#x2F;ab-2257-sweeping-changes-to-ab-5-independent-contractor-law
======
diweirich
I'm not an expert on any of this, but I've been keeping a close eye on the
legislation as I make most of my income as a contractor. From what I can
surmise, there is still a lot of confusion among everyone, including lawyers,
on how the language in the bill should be interpreted. They are supposed to be
having webinars to help the public understand the impact it will have on them,
but I have no idea when those will be or where they would even post that
information.

Sorry I can't help you more, but keep an eye out for any info on the webinars.

